# Plains rats



## mozi (Mar 29, 2010)

Does anyone keep plains rat? Only seen them for sale once in NSW and fell in love with them. Sold out before I got any....if people have them please contact me as I am looking for some and plz I would love to see any photos


----------



## AM Pythons (Mar 29, 2010)

what do you class as a 'plain rat'.. colour..? these are super pew x a black normal...


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 29, 2010)

She means nice native _Pseudomys australis_, not nasty _Rattus norvegicus_.

-H


----------



## wokka (Mar 29, 2010)

Nephrurus said:


> She means nice native _Pseudomys australis_, not nasty _Rattus norvegicus_.
> 
> -H



do they taste better??


----------



## jacorin (Mar 29, 2010)

hahaha wokka


----------



## dtulip10 (Mar 29, 2010)

wokka said:


> do they taste better??



a little bit more like chicken


----------



## dottyback (Mar 29, 2010)

i keep them, great little things, aussie version of hamsters. not as prolific as hopping mice.

some of mine but none for sale for a few mkonths..


----------



## mozi (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey they are really cute.....I have kept spinnifex hopping mice for about a year and love them to death....I thought yeah yeah I probably like keeping snakes better but I can't say that now!! I love their quirkiness and how there always into something...the sand is at one end one night and moved to the other the next!! Would love to get the plains rats if I could find them!


----------



## diamondgal79 (Mar 30, 2010)

they are cute! are they hard to keep?


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 30, 2010)

This species are almost extinct in the wild. They thrive in feral exclusion zones though like out at Arid Recovery at Roxby Downs.


----------



## dottyback (Mar 30, 2010)

diamondgal79 said:


> they are cute! are they hard to keep?


 
almost as easy as normal rats/mice! just need more room and better variety of foods.


----------



## mcbuggsy (Jul 16, 2010)

dottyback said:


> almost as easy as normal rats/mice! just need more room and better variety of foods.


I have a few available now..........I know it's a late reply.


----------



## bpb02 (Jul 16, 2010)

Cute i could never see a rat as cute, to me all they are either pet food or pests.

Sorry to the rat lovers out there


----------



## Brissyboy (Jul 16, 2010)

I love any native australian species gotta have aussie pride


----------



## bpb02 (Jul 16, 2010)

mate aussie pride and rats come on


----------



## Brissyboy (Jul 16, 2010)

Native animals are native animals  gotta fight the scourge of foreign pests.


----------



## bpb02 (Jul 17, 2010)

mate i lived in png for that long and i swear we had alot of these NATIVE animals over there but then again i am currently drunk as hell so dont quote me on that


----------



## thezookeeper (Jul 17, 2010)

do you need heat lamps for these rats or spinefex hopping mice? and what substate do you use for both of them and do you keep them in tanks or cages? im thinking of getting some.


----------



## mysstic (Aug 15, 2010)

*photos Pseudomys australis*

I can tell you, they are amazing animals! And very cute! I just got them recently. There are very few picture of them you can find on the net, so I am prepared to take a lot more and upload them soon.


----------



## shaye (Aug 15, 2010)

Do the plains rats nd hopping mice smell as much as normal mice nd rats ??


----------



## mysstic (Aug 15, 2010)

they very very clean! no smell at all. need to clean only once/mth. Or every 3 weeks if you want perfect clean. They not like the normal mice or rats at all. They don't even look like the house mice or rat, this is actually very stupid to call them plains rat. They more of a kangaroo type. They tidy, & wash themselves and each other all the time. They so funny. I keep them in a reptile enclosure with side ventilation, on the balcony. I got only these two.


----------



## shaye (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice I'm thinking about getting some hopping mice


----------



## mysstic (Aug 15, 2010)

hopping mouse: maybe you'll find this link useful:
P & K Pets


----------



## icedmice (Aug 22, 2010)

AAARGH I lost my original post .

I got a few from Mc buggsy a while ago. They aren't a cuddly pet but really really cute and entertaining to watch.

you can find more info here:
http://www.saalnrm.sa.gov.au/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=fdxQPVqDCo4=&tabid=822
http://www.nt.gov.au/nreta/wildlife/animals/threatened/pdf/mammals/plains_rat_en.pdf

My Clan:























Video of my clan:
[video=youtube;zcuK-7KyA7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcuK-7KyA7g[/video]


----------



## icedmice (Aug 22, 2010)

Domestic mice reek in comparison... I've never noticed a smell with my rats, they're litter trained and kept clean so maybe they don't get the chance to become smelly.

I'm keeping them on coir, or kitty's crumble.


----------

